# VK9LA

## RA3CQ

http://www.odxg.org/vk9la.htm
http://dx-hamspirit.com/?s=vk9la

----------


## UR5LAM

"".   :Very Happy:  .
  (   ):
"We will have 7 hf stations on air and one on 6m.
we have 8 x ic7000, 1 x ts480hx, 1 x K3....... amps we have 2 x acom1000, 2 x ic2kl, 1 x fl7000, 2 x al811h.... antennas are yagi for all high bands, low band verticals , wire etc."

----------


## RZ0AF

> ,      .


 , : "low band verticals ".   ()   .

----------


## RA3CQ

,    .
 ?
          160-80.

----------


## RA3CQ

160-80...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## RZ0AF

> 160-80...


    ?   : 
"...a massive antennae system which includes 3 and 5 element monoband yagis, quarter wave verticals, top loaded verticals as well as wires slung from the huge pine trees in a 2 acre area."

----------


## rv6ljk

.

----------


## R0JJ

> .  ,


  :Very Happy:

----------


## RW5C

> Low Bands Operators.


     .          VK9LA  .

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

VK9LA NEWS RELEASE MARCH 12TH

LOW BAND OPERATIONS.......

Extensive work has taken place to make sure all operators are familiar
with various sunrise sunset times throughout the world.

Lord Howe island Sunset is at approx 07.36utc with Sunrise being 19.36utc
(taken at 27th March 2009 ). We have all been familiarizing ourselves with
possible propagation openings for all points of the globe.

A complete list in an ascending pecking order will be at every HF station
for operators to continually check. It is our plan to have an operator
on deck on 160m from 07.40utc daily to work all the Pacific areas followed
by various parts of Asia somewhere around 08.50utc. From then we will look
towards South Americas at around 09.35utc thru to approx 10.15utc when we
will begin looking for W1 in USA at approx 10.30utc then head to again some
parts of Asia and then VE3 and W4 around 11.30utc as well as TI and XE
areas. UA9 around 13.30utc followed by W6 etc.

At approx 15.00utc we will begin searching for the likes of EK, 4L, UA1
followed by 4X at 15.45 and then the likes of 5B.

Hopefully we will get a shot at South Africa around 16.15utc then head
up again into EU territory to LZ around 16.35utc, HA and so on leading
up to I, LA, OZ, HB and G lands at 18.20utc.This procedure will be done
every day we are there. This will also be adopted on 80m as well as 75m
as we have 2 stations on air simultaneously on the same band, as well
as 40m. We expect big long openings on all bands below 20m. We would
however request that you be patient. It will take us a couple of days
to install all low band antennas.

We would also request that once you are in the log to please do not call
the next night, let someone else have a go my pet hate is to see the
same station in the log on the same band over and over.

Cu in the pile ups....... Bill VK4FW.... Dxpedition Leader

----------


## UR5LAM

:

News release

VK9LA March 15th 2009

We have now established that we will have live internet on the island which should be 24/7.
We intend to have photos, online log check and qso totals updated on the web site www.odxg.org/vk9la.htm
All team members are finalizing last minute packing and weighing of luggage. All equipment sent via ship has safely arrived and is in storage awaiting our arrival.
There have been many queries since we devised a list of sunrise/sunset times for grey line propagation. We will have an operator on every low band evry day whilst we are in darkness. 
We also expect huge openings on 30m the same as K5D did. With our station separation we should be able to run 2 stations simultaneously to maximize openings.

Cu in the pile ups.

----------


## Alex rw9wt

40   13-00  -  14-00 UTC

----------


## ES4RZ

C     7, 10, 14, 18.

----------


## RA3CQ

http://www.odxg.org/onlinelog/

----------


## Alex rw9wt

40 .
   CW.

----------


## RW4NH

> ...
>     40    CW (,    rw4nh)
>    80 .    ?


 ,!
   ,    QSO,   
 online LOG :-).
      14-00  14-45   ,   USA,NA...
      SQ8X(    16,17    , 40),   ...
          40 CW!  New # on 40m for me.
  , 4-00z,    18072.0.  ,         . Nigel, FK/G3TXF        17   5:00z.
 73 .

----------


## RA3CQ

To RW4NH:
   SQ8X,  N1DG.
 .
  18 ,     .
      -  .
   .
   , , .

To RW3ADB:
 ,    donations.
     (VK4FW  -  )   .
    .
   ,   .

----------


## rv6ali

,  VK9DWX    ...
             ...... , ,   : "...russian pigs only a qrm makers.." .

,    ?

----------


## rv6ali

RV6LO...        ,   (, ,  ).
    .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

, rv6lo    2      13-30 utc  40 .   2 el HB9CV  40  + PA.    up  .

      vk9la  30 ,    ...

,   40      .
  ,  vk9la.
* RW4NH* !    ""
 :Smile:  . 
    -74.
 QSO ok  .

----------


## UR0MC

,  160   .   :   ,  ,     :Very Happy:

----------


## RA3CQ

.
 VK9LA  160   ,   .

      160:
> I pased all info reg. 160 to 160 guys (N2OO, W5SL), it's up to them now

----------


## apg

.     17:40  1814  339-449.          .  .  15    -,  . :(

----------


## RA1WU

, -  ,   
 . 

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## YL2MU

Log .

----------


## RA3CQ

VQ9LA  VK9LA  15 .   :Very Happy:

----------


## RV9CX

> VK9LA


       ... :?

----------


## UA9OC

80 CW  15    -     .   ,   2 el ,  InvVee -   .     .

----------


## RL3Q

QSO  40 CW 
100 +  80
 599++

----------

